# Hens laying



## pmdavis (Jun 1, 2013)

Why won't hens lay everyday


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

In my experience you may get a few random times when a hen will lay every twenty-four hours. Most all of my < two year olds are laying about every 28 hours. The older hens > 2 years old are beyond 30 hours between eggs and on their way to slim and irregular egg production. Day length also can affect production, if you are in northern latitudes where sunshine exposure is shortened then time between eggs will increase. You'll also find that nutrition and health will extend the time. I'm noticing here where I live tat as temperatures are increasingly hot that production has dipped, slightly, but it has slowed noticeably.


----------



## pmdavis (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks. I'm new to all of this.


----------



## chickenfarmer4891 (May 30, 2013)

The older they are the less they lay. However, some hens just aren't on a 24 hr schedule like the others.


----------

